# Automator



## berny95 (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour
Je débute avec Automator et j'aurais besoin d'aide pour automatiser l'ouverture d'iMovie (ça je crois avoir compris) et ensuite le lancement d'un diaporama ça je cale ...
je me débrouille un peu mais pas au point de rédiger des scripts...
Merci
Berny


----------

